# JWT ECUs



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't worry I already searched. 

So the deal is that they tune an ecu to your specs regardless of how off the wall they are? The nissan ecu must be very good. 

My question : does Jim Wolf have a dyno? I am guessing they must or how else would they tune the ecu? 
I live so close to the shop it would really make my life easy when I get my turbo progect underway.


----------

